# ladies



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi Ladies whats your idea of a good night in or out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good night in for me is putting my feet up with a glass of wine (or two) watching a film.

Good night out would be a nice meal with a friend


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Good night in for me is putting my feet up with a glass of wine (or two) watching a film.
> 
> Good night out would be a nice meal with a friend


Good plan Why Dont You Get Dressed Up Go Out Have A Nice Meal Then Come Home Kick Your Shoes Off Put Your Feet Up And Pour A Glass Of Nice Wine A Lady Should Make Herself Feel Special Every Now And Then xxx :-* :-*


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

biggc said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Good night in for me is putting my feet up with a glass of wine (or two) watching a film.
> ...


I agree with you! That would be normally at the champagne reception and gala dinner at ADI in October (the dressing up bit)


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

I agree with you! That would be normally at the champagne reception and gala dinner at ADI in October (the dressing up bit) [/quote]

October Before That x You All Know You Are Worth It


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

So Come On When You Going To Do It XX [smiley=crowngrin.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

On the evening of the 13th October after the Track Day at Castle Combe
http://www.autometrix.co.uk/events_diary.html

If you want to be part of it, just join the TTOC  
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=199742


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok Thanks For The Reply and Postive responce to The girl cruise Idea go pour a big glass of wine mind best dress on and make your self feel special in October xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I'm sat here with a good glass of wine after the last client has left [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> I'm sat here with a good glass of wine after the last client has left [smiley=cheers.gif]


ok kick your shoes off put your feet up and enjoy ps full that glass up xx


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

pour another glass infact spoil yourself indulge and finish the bottle xx


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

biggc said:


> pour another glass and finish the bottle xx


That would have meant a headache today


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

its worth it once in a while Dani xx: [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The last time I did that (get a headache from alcohol) was some 40 years ago ,,,,,,


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

Me To its about 10 years since I had my one and only hangover Dont drink now just cola or diluting orange and water when Im Out in fact all my mates wonder how I do it :lol: x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like my younger son; he hardly ever drinks alcohol. Perhaps a bottle of Bud a year ,,,


----------



## biggc (Jan 9, 2012)

A3DFU said:


> Sounds like my younger son; he hardly ever drinks alcohol. Perhaps a bottle of Bud a year ,,,


Sounds Like My Kind Of Guy To Have A Juice With It Get Annoying When Your The Only Sober One xxx


----------

